# Egg credit card with 14mths 0% transfer



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

Just saw this today, applied online and was accepted right away..


Great if you are looking to transfer away from another card 



0% till march 2011 :thumb: 3% handling.


puchases are 19.9% though :doublesho


Will be using it fror transfer only!!!!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Have you checked if you need to spend minimum amount on it for purchases in the first 3 months?


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

No minimum spend...

http://new.egg.com/visitor/0,,3_84106--View_1763,00.html


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Virgin do 16 months 2.98% Handling fee and 16.6 APR.

Might have a punt there.


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

Thats a cracking deal also!!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Egg is 16.9 btw.


----------

